# Material to 442A Exam



## WillianS89

Hi guys.

I'm preparing myself to take the exam in BC for 442A Industrial Electrician (I'm a challenger). I have bought a book and a course as it follows:

442A Industrial Electrician Pré-exam Book (sold by Orderline);
The Full-Membership of 442A course (sold by electricalexam.ca).

Do you have any other tips of materials to study to take this exam?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## iori

Hi, 
I passed the 442a recently in Ontario. I used the CSA app a lot. It helps me to navigate the code. Just google: 2015 Canadian Electrical Practice Exam ( CEPE )
CEPE – 2015 (ESAT).


----------



## Incognito

I also suggest the CSA CEPE but you should get the 2018 version which is now available. As of June 1st the red seal exams for 309A and 442A will be on the new 2018 code book.

Good luck


----------



## WillianS89

Guys, I thought the CSA CEPE 2018 was just for Construction and Maintenance Exam (309A)? Is it possible to configure the CSA CEPE 2018 only with the questions for the 442A exam?


----------



## iori

Hi,
It's possible. I used it to prepare for my 442a.


----------



## WillianS89

Thank you Iori and Incognito! I will buy it.


----------



## Nishil

Hi guys.
I'm preparing myself to take the exam in BC for 442A Industrial Electrician (I'm a challenger). I have bought a book and a course as it follows: 442A Industrial Electrician Pré-exam Book (sold by Orderline); The Full-Membership of 442A course (sold by electricalexam.ca). Do you have any other tips of materials to study to take this exam? Thank you in advance
I also have a cepe 2018 app but it is crash sometimes without complete the exam ?
Onther question is that red seal exam prep website is useful because it gives 1500 questions and answers In just 95 dollars .
Please let me know.


----------



## Navyguy

Is the prep material for BC the same as Ontario? 

Cheers 
John


----------



## Navyguy

Is the prep material for BC the same as Ontario? 

Cheers 
John


----------



## Breakfasteatre

Do you already have a 309A license? The 442a license is not a red seal certified license

the 309a is good for any field of electrical, doing the 442a might be a waste of time...


----------



## iori

442a is red seal.


----------



## Breakfasteatre

When i was an apprentice I was always under the impression that a 442a was not a red seal, and did not qualify you to work outside of the plant that you were employed at.

Our code instructor in school made it out that if a plant wanted you to be a maintenance electrician, they could have you challenge the exam, writing off your hours, and if you managed to pass, whiz bang boom, youre an industrial electrician in their plant. Our instructor, who was a c of q examiner, told us the record for attempts at the c of q for a 442a challenger was 14 times....

TBH i didnt even know you could do a 442a apprenticeship. For the record, ive been in the industrial settings for 6 years with my 309a license. I had little to no experience doing this specific work, but my license didn't stop me from working for this company

Here is a good explanation and theory as to the differences, from reddit:

"If you look deeper into the legislation you'll see that the difference between the two trades isn't really what they do, but where they do it. In Ontario, a 442a licence allows you to work only for your employer, who must be an industrial plant, and only on their property. A 309a licence also allows you to work for an electrical contractor, where the work might be any number of locations which may or may not include industrial.

Since the 442a electrician must work directly for the plant, rather than (potentially) through a third party contractor the theory is that the plant, as the employer, is ultimately responsible for their work, as the employer is responsible for training and safety of the employee. The argument is, therefore, that the licensing requirements in this specific case can be loosened, since it is in the employer's interest to ensure the employee is qualified anyway.

The reality is that there are many small to medium industrial plants where "maintenance guys" do a lot of electrical work, even if it is only the "routine" stuff. Quite frankly, the government is likely scared of the backlash from industry if they were to impose mandatory licensing. So they encourage licensing, but leave it voluntary so that some can continue to operate in a gray area."



IMO i see no reason to get a 442a license over a 309a unless a job opening requires it, which ive heard of, and even then, that doesnt make any sense to me.


----------



## Talwinder

WillianS89 said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I'm preparing myself to take the exam in BC for 442A Industrial Electrician (I'm a challenger). I have bought a book and a course as it follows:
> 
> 442A Industrial Electrician Pré-exam Book (sold by Orderline);
> The Full-Membership of 442A course (sold by electricalexam.ca).
> 
> Do you have any other tips of materials to study to take this exam?
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Hk


WillianS89 said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I'm preparing myself to take the exam in BC for 442A Industrial Electrician (I'm a challenger). I have bought a book and a course as it follows:
> 
> 442A Industrial Electrician Pré-exam Book (sold by Orderline);
> The Full-Membership of 442A course (sold by electricalexam.ca).
> 
> Do you have any other tips of materials to study to take this exam?
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Hi , i am preparing too for 442a, i failed last time, i got all troubleshooting question about everything and hardly get 8-9 question from code book.
Could you help me in preparation. My email [email protected].
Thank you in advance


----------



## eddy current

Talwinder said:


> Hk
> 
> Hi , i am preparing too for 442a, i failed last time, i got all troubleshooting question about everything and hardly get 8-9 question from code book.
> Could you help me in preparation. My email [email protected].
> Thank you in advance



Curious why you are attempting to get the 442 license. 
Doing electrical work in an industrial setting does not require any licensing.


----------



## Talwinder

iori said:


> Hi,
> I passed the 442a recently in Ontario. I used the CSA app a lot. It helps me to navigate the code. Just google: 2015 Canadian Electrical Practice Exam ( CEPE )
> CEPE – 2015 (ESAT).


Hi there i need help in passing 442A, can you email me '[email protected]'


----------



## Talwinder

WillianS89 said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I'm preparing myself to take the exam in BC for 442A Industrial Electrician (I'm a challenger). I have bought a book and a course as it follows:
> 
> 442A Industrial Electrician Pré-exam Book (sold by Orderline);
> The Full-Membership of 442A course (sold by electricalexam.ca).
> 
> Do you have any other tips of materials to study to take this exam?
> 
> Thank you in advance.


I want to give 442a, how is the pre exam book from orderline and electricalexam.ca?? Please review or email me on '[email protected]' thanks


----------



## Talwinder

eddy current said:


> Curious why you are attempting to get the 442 license.
> Doing electrical work in an industrial setting does not require any licensing.


I need to apply for master license too later


----------



## eddy current

Talwinder said:


> I need to apply for master license too later


Masters license is for construction and maintenance 309A, not 442A.
With a 442A you won’t be taking out permits


----------



## Talwinder

eddy current said:


> Masters license is for construction and maintenance 309A, not 442A.
> With a 442A you won’t be taking out permits


Please check this link, its Cleary mention industrial electrician 





Get Your Master Electrician Licence - Electrical Safety Authority (ESA)


Requirements for a Master Electrician Licence Why would I want to become a Master Electrician? If you plan to operate…




esasafe.com


----------



## eddy current

Talwinder said:


> Please check this link, its Cleary mention industrial electrician
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get Your Master Electrician Licence - Electrical Safety Authority (ESA)
> 
> 
> Requirements for a Master Electrician Licence Why would I want to become a Master Electrician? If you plan to operate…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esasafe.com


Yes you are correct. You don’t have to have any electricians license to get a masters, can be an engineer even.

What I was trying to point out was you can not pull permits and do construction work, even if you get your masters if you only have a 442A. You are restricted to industrial work which you don’t even need a license to do as it is not a compulsory trade, its voluntary.

Compulsory Trades in Ontario


----------



## Talwinder

I know its a voluntary trade but for master i need certificate of qualification and i know i ll be restricted to industries only. But my plan was to get 309A as well.


----------



## T_Ru

WillianS89 said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I'm preparing myself to take the exam in BC for 442A Industrial Electrician (I'm a challenger). I have bought a book and a course as it follows:
> 
> 442A Industrial Electrician Pré-exam Book (sold by Orderline);
> The Full-Membership of 442A course (sold by electricalexam.ca).
> 
> Do you have any other tips of materials to study to take this exam?
> 
> Thank you in advance.


 Hi WillianS89 - Can you review the materials you used? Did you find the Electricalexam.ca material helpful?
Thank you


----------



## Talwinder

T_Ru said:


> Hi WillianS89 - Can you review the materials you used? Did you find the Electricalexam.ca material helpful?
> Thank you


I cleared my exam 442A thus month. i went through online classes. He taught me everything and 90% of the questions comes in exam.


----------



## Geoffrey kevin

Talwinder said:


> I cleared my exam 442A thus month. i went through online classes. He taught me everything and 90% of the questions comes in exam.


HI can you tell me which online courses you took


----------



## Torau666

Did you pass what did you use to study


----------



## RUSKES

Free Electrician Practice Test


Take a free practice test to see how prepared you are for an electrician certification test. Most states require an electrician to pass an exam to recieve a journeyman or master electrician license.



www.tests.com


----------

